# trying to get them while we still can



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the wife and i just applied (yesterday) for our MN permit to purchase so that we can purchase hand guns and an AR style rifles.we will find out in about 3 weeks if we get the permits or not(not worried as neither of us are felons or anything like that,no criminal records at all,not even traffic tickets)

we figured we had better to this while we still can seeing as to how our nations VP said he is going to recomend to Pres Obama to ban all semi auto weapons.

we have been looking at SIG SAUER P250 series handuns,and i a looking at the DPMS A3 T.E.K. LIGHT 16 CARBINE package that cabelas has.comes with 4 30 rd mags,and a hard case and survival kit.

i was just wondering as to what you all thought of this rifles(as i have never owned and AR as of yet),and these handguns.

i know DPMS is supposed to make a quality weapon and so is SIG SAUER.

i am considering these as they are both US built weapons.

DPMS is actualy located about 5 miles from my house.

the hand guns will be for target and personal protection.the AR will be for target/plinking/predators.

So any put you are willing to give will be appreciated.

thanks

tim


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well for the pistols, just about anything sig is phenomenal in my book. They make great quality weapons and the fit and finish of their pistols is great i have a p226 myself and love it.
For an AR i personally prefer rock river arms lowers with the stock rock river national match 2 stage trigger and then slap on an upper of your choice (dpms or bushy on the lower end up to rock river, spikes, bcm etc. On the higher end). I like rock river uppers as well since they have a lil heavier barrel.
But if things up there are anything like the market here i would grab whatever ar you can and build from there accessory wise lol.
As usual, just my opinions and experience lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a Sig. As for the DPMS, I hear mostly good things about them. A buddy of mine has a pair of them that he built, and hasn't had any issues. I think for the money, they are good (I'm not as picky as some can be though haha). I do like the RRAs though, but that's because that's what my AR is.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh dont get me wrong, theres nothing wrong with dpms in my experience with them. I was just pointing out other options that i prefer lol.
My current ar is a rra as well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One of my AR's has a DPMS upper, shoots like a dream, it fits my lower nice and tight too. I'd buy another.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

cherokee96 said:


> Oh dont get me wrong, theres nothing wrong with dpms in my experience with them. I was just pointing out other options that i prefer lol.
> My current ar is a rra as well.


I hear ya. After reading some posts on other forums more AR 15 related, it's interesting to see how uptight some guys get. "You can only get a xxxxxx" lol

I'd take a DPMS if I could get another. (not sure the wife would be happy though).


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

FredBear has the DPMS Oracle in .308 I believe and loves it. Why such a long wait for a permit to purchase ? It used to be like that here but since Jan. 1st it was done away with thankfully !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What do you mean permit?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

in minnesota to buy and AR style rifle you need your permit to purchase.

this has been required for over 20 yrs for handguns here.

i just found out last week,when i was looking at AR's,that it is required by state law for them also.

i think its assinine as an AR is just a semi auto rifle and it is not required to buy any other style of semi auto rifle.

every store i went into that had AR's had red warning tags on them that stated " Mn permit to purchase required"

i beleive its all becuase of them god @%*& mother #&@!%*# liberals


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just looked up and read the law on this here in Mn

it is considered a "permit to transfer ownership" which is required on any and all "assualt type weapons"

i hate that term "assualt weapon"

any thing you use to attack someone with can be considered "an assualt weapon"

AR's are just a sporter rifle but because of the media they have the stigma of assault weapons

like that rifle is gonna just jump out of my gun cabinet and starting assaulting folks on its own


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow that's crazy, I guess that's why I live here in Arizona... sorry to hear that you are being screwed in the ass by the state, that is bs, I am sure that is unlawful some how? But someone would need to challenge that law in court... it sounds like it's unconstitutional to restrict you from buying a legal rifle?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, that is exactly what the govt is trying to do now. They call it regulating firearms, They say everyone agrees that the people have a right to own firearms, so they came up with, "Govt can regulate them" with this term I am afraid of what is going to happen, they will tax and regulate just about anything they want. I am ready to stand up and fight and I dont mean with words !!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your not alone Ed, we all need to stand together...I just talked to a guy from the Arizona pistol & rifle association and we do have some ground here in AZ, the Arizona constitution...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very glad that Kansas doesn't have this stupidity of having to get a permit to purchase. I've had both DPMS and Bushmaster AR's. Both have shot just fine while shooting brass case ammo. The Bushmaster didn't like steel case ammo at all. Hopefully you don't have to wait the full 3 weeks.


----------



## Friar Bones (Dec 6, 2012)

Stag's are good as well. As far as i know they are the only manufacturer which said you can shoot steel casings as well as brass. Also they come in a lefty version RRA is also now producing a lefty version.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I waited until November to start looking for an AR. Did my research & narrowed my choices to a Stag 3G model or a Rock River Eichler Predator model; both shoot 3/4 inch guaranteed groups, RRA's is cryo treated, Stag's is built on rifle rather than carbine length gas tube. When I started trying to find one for real in mid-December all manufacturers and distributors were 12 - 20 weeks out on shipment of special orders with none of either anywhere in a four- state area! Finally found a Ruger SR-556 model in early January. Store owner told me up front rifle was up $300 in 60 days! Same rifle I bought first of January was on web site for KY Gun Company this week end for $2,295.00 Saturday! Hoarding and potential bans have created a real shortage. The shortage has made the prices go nuts. A friend with H-Bar Colt AR circa 1990's with 4 30 rd mags, case & cheap red dot got $2900.00 dollars for his, last week. It's absolutely nuts around here. Good luck on finding AR at a reasonable price.


----------

